# Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem stylischen neuen Gehäuse, aktuell habe ich das Zalman Z9 Plus (50€) mit welchem ich komplett zufrieden bin, lediglich ist es nun zu klein für mein weiteres Vorhaben.
Nämlich, die Alphacool Eisbaer Wasserkühlung mit einem 240er bzw 360er Radiator an die Decke, und vorn in die Front wenn möglich noch einen 120er Radiator und falls noch Platz ist bzw es einen Vorteil bringt, einen Ausgleichsbehälter. Die weiteren Komponenten in meinem System sind:

Prozessor - Intel I7 4790K
Mainboard - MSI Gaming 5 Z97
Arbeitsspeicher - Kingston 2x8GB DDR3 Ram
Festplatten - Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD + 3 TB Toshiba HDD + evtl. 1 weitere HDD/SSD
Grafikkarte - MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970
Netzteil Thermaltake Smart SE 530W

Das Budget liegt bei 50-140€ für das Gehäuse.

Meine Wünsche dazu:

Komfort:
+ erleichterte Montage (werkzeugloser Einbau von Festplatten und Laufwerken, größere (gummierte) Kabelführungen, Mainboardtray) (optional)
+ gute Entkopplung von Festplatten und Laufwerken
+ mehr Platz (Radiatoren, Lüfter)

Verarbeitung:
+ keine Scharfen Kanten
+ hochwertige Materialien
+ saubere Spaltmaße

Ausstattung:
+ Dämmung (schadet ja nicht)
+ (gut erreichbares) Frontpanel (USB 3.0)
+ mehrere Aufnahmen für variable Lüfterbestückungen (120mm/140mm/200mm/Radiatoren)


Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Warum machst du nicht im ersten Thread weiter?


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Warum machst du nicht im ersten Thread weiter?



Weil es dort um eine Wasserkühlung und um ein Gehäuse ging, nun geht es hier aber um ein Gehäuse, welches zu einer speziellen Wasserkühlung passen soll und auch andere Kriterien aufweist, sofern du alles gelesen hast.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Ich würde erst mal das Netzteil in die Mülltonne werfen, bevor ich mir Gedanken um ein neues Case mache. 

Als Case kannst du dir mal das Enthoo Pro anschauen.
Phanteks Enthoo Pro schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal das Netzteil in die Mülltonne werfen, bevor ich mir Gedanken um ein neues Case mache.



Danke, das Gehäuse sieht schon mal ganz okay aus, was gefällt dir nicht an dem Netzteil? Zu Schwach? Wie viel Leistung (NT Watt) bräuchte ich denn deiner Ansicht nach?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Das Netzteil taugt schlicht nichts, weil nur ein 8 Pin Sicherungschip verbaut ist.
Davon gibt es gefühlt 100 Posts drüber.
Das bedeutet, dass das Netzteil keine brauchbaren Schutzschaltungen besitzt, bzw. die nicht korrekt implementiert sind und daher nicht funktionieren.
Daher solltest du das Netzteil dringend entsorgen und dir ein vernünftiges Netzteil kaufen.
Da du sowieso alles in ein neues Case verbauen kannst, passt das ganz gut, so kannst du dann auch ein neues Netzteil ins neue Case einbauen.


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil taugt schlicht nichts, weil nur ein 8 Pin Sicherungschip verbaut ist.
> Davon gibt es gefühlt 100 Posts drüber.



Dazu finde ich per Google keinen einzigen Post, auf mein NT bezogen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher solltest du das Netzteil dringend entsorgen und dir ein vernünftiges Netzteil kaufen.



Und was wäre dann ein "vernünftiges" Netzteil?



Threshold schrieb:


> Da du sowieso alles in ein neues Case verbauen kannst, passt das ganz gut, so kannst du dann auch ein neues Netzteil ins neue Case einbauen.



Das hin und her bauen ist kein Thema für mich... das Geld hingegen schon, habe mir das Netzteil vor 2 Jahren in meinen ~350€ PC eingebaut, seitdem etwa 20 mal die Hardware getauscht und umgebaut usw und es hat noch nie Probleme gegeben, was soll denn passieren mit den 8-Pin-Sicherungschip? Habe nur Threads mit Single-Rail und Multi-Rail gefunden, jedoch nichts zu deinem oben genannten Problem.


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Ich hab ein LD Cooling Gehäuse   Aber das kostet auch um die 400 öken.

Ob du in deiner Preisregion gute Gehäuse findest wag ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein LD Cooling Gehäuse   Aber das kostet auch um die 400 öken.
> 
> Ob du in deiner Preisregion gute Gehäuse findest wag ich zu bezweifeln



Danke, solche Antworten helfen mir absolut nicht weiter, was nützt mir ein 480 Euro Gehäuse, wenn ich am Ende nur eine 300 Euro Graka drin hab und spielen und rendern will? Oben steht 50-140 Euro, wenn es für das Geld nichts Gutes gibt, kannst du gern was dazu geben... Nicht jeder auf der Welt hat einen gut bezahlten Job bzw sogar gar keinen.

Wie gesagt mein Anfangs PC hat 300 Euro gekostet und hat nun 2 Jahre gebraucht um zu dem zu werden, was er jetzt ist.. wenn ich mal eben ein neues Netzteil + Gehäuse + Wasserkühlung kaufe hab ich am Ende einen 2500 Euro PC mit ner GTX 1060 drin...

Edit: In diesem Forum haben Leute schon Gehäuse für 30-60 Euro gesucht, und auch viele Vorschläge in diesem Gebiet erhalten, deshalb dachte ich ursprünglich, dass ich hier auch mal nachfrage.


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Wie gesagt. Ob es für die Preisklasse ein gutes Gehäuse gibt wag ich zu bezweifeln. 
Sind deine CPU und GPU übertaktet?

EDIT: Du hast ne AIO...Kauf dir lieber gescheite Luftkühler D: Die sind genau so gut


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Ob es für die Preisklasse ein gutes Gehäuse gibt wag ich zu bezweifeln.
> Sind deine CPU und GPU übertaktet?



CPU, RAM und GPU waren nur leicht übertaktet mit der MSI Gaming App, da dies allerdings in zu hohen Temperaturen ausartete und die CPU selbst schon über 90 Watt Leistungsaufnahme hatte, habe ich diesen Modi wieder deaktiviert und aktuell läuft alles wieder auf Standarttakt, allerdings wollte ich wie gesagt erstmal eine neue Wasserkühlung einbauen, welche ja das neue Gehäuse benötigt. Das Netzteil wie Threshold oben erwähnte, weiß ich nicht, ob ich meins weiterhin behalten werde.


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Also wenn Du gar nichts übertaktet hast. Dann würde ich dir ein paar gute Luftkühler empfehlen.
Denn ne Wakü ist dafür zu teuer. außer du hast geld probleme XD


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du gar nichts übertaktet hast



Wie gesagt hatte ich schon, nur will ich mit der aktuellen Kühlung meine CPU nicht auf Dauer grillen, denn davon hab ich dann gar nichts 



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Außer du hast geld probleme XD



Zum einen sagst mir, für 150 gibts vermutlich keine gescheiten Gehäuse, zum anderen ist eine erweiterbare AiO-WK zu teuer, weil sie 50€ mehr kostet als eine Luftkühlung.. würde sagen wir gehen wieder zum Topic über:

Weitere Vorschläge für ein passendes Gehäuse (mit Alphacool Eisbaer WaKü)?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Dazu finde ich per Google keinen einzigen Post, auf mein NT bezogen.



Ich hab da mal einen Post von mir heraus gesucht, damit du verstehst, was ich meine.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...630w-vermutlich-wenig-pralle.html#post7444667


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Und was wäre dann ein "vernünftiges" Netzteil?



sowas hier z.b. be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal einen Post von mir heraus gesucht, damit du verstehst, was ich meine.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...630w-vermutlich-wenig-pralle.html#post7444667



Habe den Thread bisschen durchgelesen, verstehen tu ich allerdings so gut wie nichts, außer das es schlecht sein soll.. was wären denn grob gesagt die Konsequenzen, wenn ich mein NT weiterhin behalte? Kurzschluss oder derartiges oder Leistungsverlust usw? Hab aktuell ja ein stabiles System (keine BSODs usw).


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Habe den Thread bisschen durchgelesen, verstehen tu ich allerdings so gut wie nichts, außer das es schlecht sein soll.. was wären denn grob gesagt die Konsequenzen, wenn ich mein NT weiterhin behalte? Kurzschluss oder derartiges oder Leistungsverlust usw? Hab aktuell ja ein stabiles System (keine BSODs usw).



Wenn das Netzteil einen Schaden erleidet -- kommt mal vor -- dann greift keine Schutzschaltung.
Bedeutet also, dass z.b. das Netzteil weiter powert, auch wenn die 12 Volt Spannung schon bei 9 Volt angekommen ist.
Oder dass die Hardware bei einem Defekt beschädigt wird. Das Mainboard brennt mit durch oder sowas.
Daher empfehle ich den Schinken auf jeden Fall auszutauschen. Ein neues Netzteil muss nicht die Welt kosten. Das Super Flower HX reicht schon.


----------



## Jennifer_H (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> sowas hier z.b. be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Netzteil
das hier müsste ja das Selbe sein oder?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Genau.


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Netzteil
> das hier müsste ja das Selbe sein oder?



ist es, allerdings ging ich davon aus das du leiber 10€ sparen willst weil du weniger geld hast (habe ich so gelesen aus deinen Beiträgen) und deshalb nicht das modulare benötigst. der Unterschied der beiden ist nur das du bei dem von dir verlinkten nur die Kabel benutzen musst die du halt auch benötigst. Die Restlichen musst du nicht festmachen am Netzteil Gehäuse und hast somit auch keinen Kabelsalat rumfahren im Gehäuse.


----------



## Jennifer_H (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> ist es, allerdings ging ich davon aus das du leiber 10€ sparen willst weil du weniger geld hast (habe ich so gelesen aus deinen Beiträgen) und deshalb nicht das modulare benötigst. der Unterschied der beiden ist nur das du bei dem von dir verlinkten nur die Kabel benutzen musst die du halt auch benötigst. Die Restlichen musst du nicht festmachen am Netzteil Gehäuse und hast somit auch keinen Kabelsalat rumfahren im Gehäuse.



Richtig, wenn ich allerdings für 10-15% Aufpreis einen guten Vorteil bekomme, dann zahle ich das auch mehr. Wenn aber bei einem Gehäuse-Gesuche von 50-140 Euro mir dann gesagt wird, dass es vermutlich nichts Anständiges dafür gibt, weil andere Gehäuse haben die das 3-10 fache kosten, dann schaue ich schon aufs Geld


----------



## WirrWarrWaKue (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Kannst dir ja mal das Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig 



Spoiler



Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black | Gehause & Zubehor | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany


 anschauen 

mit ein bissel Geschick kann man aus dem auch was machen, siehe mein Sysprofile


----------



## 2Ezay (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Wie wär's hiermit? 
Fractal Design Define S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auch mit Sichtfenster, falls du eins möchtest:
Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn ich allerdings für 10-15% Aufpreis einen guten Vorteil bekomme, dann zahle ich das auch mehr. Wenn aber bei einem Gehäuse-Gesuche von 50-140 Euro mir dann gesagt wird, dass es vermutlich nichts Anständiges dafür gibt, weil andere Gehäuse haben die das 3-10 fache kosten, dann schaue ich schon aufs Geld



naja nen vorteil hast du jetzt nicht unbedingt. In meinem Gehäuse stört es nicht das ich keine modularen Kabel habe obwohl ich 2 kabelstränge nicht benötige.

@2ezay: Das Define r5 ist eigentlich kein wirklich gutes Gehäuse für ne Wakü. 

@Jennifer: Wenn du doch interesse hast an dem R5 dann kannste dich bei mir melden, hab eins günstig abzugeben


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, ist das Define eigentlich nicht. 
Wirklich gut wäre schon eher ein Enthoo Luxe. 
@TE: Wenn du noch 15-20€ drauflegst bekommst du das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe. 
Front und Deckel aus Alu, viel Platz für WaKü, gut verarbeitet und es gibt auch noch ne LED Beleuchtung dazu.


----------



## Reap (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Keine vernünftigen Gehäuse bis 140€? Manche Leute schweben auf Wolken...

@Topic, wie wäre es hiermit?
Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 5 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 2Ezay (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> naja nen vorteil hast du jetzt nicht unbedingt. In meinem Gehäuse stört es nicht das ich keine modularen Kabel habe obwohl ich 2 kabelstränge nicht benötige.
> 
> @2ezay: Das Define r5 ist eigentlich kein wirklich gutes Gehäuse für ne Wakü.
> 
> @Jennifer: Wenn du doch interesse hast an dem R5 dann kannste dich bei mir melden, hab eins günstig abzugeben


Es ging mir ums Define S, nicht ums R5. Meiner Meinung nach nen gutes Gehäuse für ne Wakü, viel Platz für Radiatoren und vorne für nen Ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn ich allerdings für 10-15% Aufpreis einen guten Vorteil bekomme, dann zahle ich das auch mehr. Wenn aber bei einem Gehäuse-Gesuche von 50-140 Euro mir dann gesagt wird, dass es vermutlich nichts Anständiges dafür gibt, weil andere Gehäuse haben die das 3-10 fache kosten, dann schaue ich schon aufs Geld



Na ja, ein Case für Wasserkühlung kriegst du nun mal nicht für 30€.
Da solltest du auf jeden Fall etwas mehr investieren. Je nach Anforderung halt.
Bis 100€ solltest du aber schon fündig werden können. Mehr geht natürlich immer. Das hängt dann von deinem Budget ab.


----------



## Trash123 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Wenn du ein gutes Case für eine WaKü suchst und dir Cubes gefallen würden kannst du dir mal die Core X Reihe von Thermaltake anschauen. Sind bestens ausgelegt auf WaKü. Hier mal ein link was z.b. mit dem X9 möglich ist:
Thermaltake Core X Case Owners Club: X1, X2, X9, X9 Snow Ed. - Page 307


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, ist das Define eigentlich nicht.
> Wirklich gut wäre schon eher ein Enthoo Luxe.
> @TE: Wenn du noch 15-20€ drauflegst bekommst du das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe.
> Front und Deckel aus Alu, viel Platz für WaKü, gut verarbeitet und es gibt auch noch ne LED Beleuchtung dazu.



wie kommts eigentlich das du in jedem beitrag nur phanteks empfiehlst ?


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> wie kommts eigentlich das du in jedem beitrag nur phanteks empfiehlst ?


Lies ein paar mehr Beiträge von mir, mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## chaotium (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Also für ne Wakü brauchste net mit nehm Midi Tower anfangen, denn für Wakü und OC brauchste Platz. Das ist fakt.
und je mehr man radi fläche am stück reinbekommt desto besser.


----------



## v3nom (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Fractal Define S?


----------



## Jennifer_H (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



v3nom schrieb:


> Fractal Define S?



Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist 48cm hoch, das Fractal Define S nur 45 cm.
Unten sitzt das NT am Boden bei mir, direkt darauf liegt das MSI Gaming 5 Mainboard, und direkt darüber ist Platz für einen weiteren Lüfter, bist du also sicher, dass das Fractal Define S mit 3 cm kleiner dennoch den Platz bietet für Radiator UND Lüfter? Kann ich mir optisch irgendwie nicht ganz vorstellen.


----------



## Jennifer_H (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> und je mehr man radi fläche am stück reinbekommt desto besser.



Heißt das, dass ein 360er Radiator besser ist, als ein 240er und ein 120er zusammen? Oder ging es nur um die Gehäusegröße?


----------



## markus1612 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Schau mal hier: Bild: 615715f5_img_6438d6uve.jpeg - abload.de
Ist aus meiner Sicht ein Bild, welches sehr gut zeigt, wie gut das Define S für Waküs geeignet ist.


----------



## Jennifer_H (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: Bild: 615715f5_img_6438d6uve.jpeg - abload.de
> Ist aus meiner Sicht ein Bild, welches sehr gut zeigt, wie gut das Define S für Waküs geeignet ist.



Hier mal mein Gehäuse + Mainboard, über der CPU Pumpe das Teil würde aktuell kollidieren wenn ich einen Radiator und Lüfter einbaue.

Mein Gehäuse


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung?*

Das NZXT H440 bekommt man in weiss bei Amazon für 129€ und ist ein bildschönes Gehäuse.

Weiss:

NZXT H440 CA-H442W-M1 Steel Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FNv2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB3.0, PWM Fan Hub White:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Black:

NZXT H440 CA-H442W-M8 Steel Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FNv2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB3.0, PWM Fan Hub Black:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Schwarz rot:

NZXT H440 CA-H442W-M1 Steel Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FNv2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB3.0, PWM Fan Hub Matte Black/Red:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Schwarz grün:

NZXT H440 CA-H442W-M9 Steel Mid Tower Case. Next Generation 5.25-less Design. Include 4 x 2nd Gen FNv2 Fans, High-End WC support, USB3.0, PWM Fan Hub Black/Green:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Schwarz Blau gibt es auch.
.
.
.
.


3 Lüfter vormontiert in front und 1 Lüfter hinten. Oben ist Platz für die Lüfter der Wasserkühlung.


----------

